# handheld gps (which one)



## reedy (Oct 31, 2010)

gday akff. am looking at buying a hand held gps and am wandering if anyone had any recommendations on which is best for kayak fishing. cheers


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

I use this one:

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=30025

Does everything you need, and no mount necessary.


----------



## Penno (Dec 2, 2005)

G


----------



## nickdec (Aug 13, 2010)

My best wish list now is the Garmin 78sc; when on special it comes with the Garmin Marine Blue charts card and last year it also came with the Australian Topo for the same price - I am waiting for that deal to come around again. It also floats and is IPX7.

There is a lot of free stuff on the web for Garmin.

I have an Etrex Legend Hcx at the moment - absolutely bullet proof, drowned a couple of times, toggle switch stops working, hose out with some electro solve, away it goes again.

The best feature of the new Garmins is the _Birds Eye_ where you can download satellite imagery into the GPS (looks very similar to Google Earth) to use as your map - ideal for Yak fishing. Apparently you can also upload Custom Maps that you make yourself. I have Oz Explorer, it provides some of that ability for the older GPS.

You need a GPS with USB connection and the SD card (or similar) to enable the loading up of all this kit, or you will run out of memory and also not be able to put one of the specialist mapping cards in it.

Cheers,
Nick.


----------



## reedy (Oct 31, 2010)

thanks for the tips guys. have lost so many of my good spots that i thought i could find again with my sounder but appear to lost forever now. not for to much longer. cheers


----------

